# What to get to protect your HT from bad power



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yesterday we had a problem with our electricity... We had 150v at our outlets and 300v at the 240v outlets (problem was over voltage going into our home from the street... Apparently there was a loose wire and the AC could not regulate the voltage). I have already ordered over $1k in parts that were blown... We are filing a claim with PG&E, but I have been told they will depreciate everything so even though it was working we are not likely to get it replaced without $$$ from my pocket. Luckily I had a Monster Pro HT7000 to protect my audio rack! Which helped my rack but did nothing to protect my AprilAire HVAC setup. Now I am looking at blown thermostats, blown Zone Controller, and a blown transformer for my dampers.

Now the question is. How do i protect the whole house? We have a whole house surge protector but it will not help with anything but surges. What do you use to protect against dirty power, Low voltage, High voltage problems?
Here is a video I saw... 





I have seen these by searching but I don't know if they will solve the problem.
1: http://www.houseneeds.com/heating/e...ncepts-power-guard-ac-power-conditioner-res-1


Any ideas?


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

You can do what hospitals do. Put all sensitive loads on a seperate system (sub panel) supplied by an isolation transformer. You can also install an aftermarket MOV pack like shown in the video. An MOV clips off the over voltage (above regular peak value, not RMS.). The will eventually fail if always taxed.

Overvoltage is typically caused by an open neutral somewhere in an edison 3 wire circuit. In this case likely at the center tap on the transformer supplying your house.

I live in a place that has laughable power (unreliable and commonly undervoltage for seconds at a time.) the chepest solution was to get a large UPS on a dedicated circuit to feed all my sensitive equipment. It lives in the mechanical room where I pulled dedicated circuits back to from livingroom TV and 2ch setups. It will also feed my future HT. I plan on replacing the panel with a surge arrest model when I upgrade for basement development.


----------

